# my last goodbye to saxon



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I will light in candle in Saxon's memory. Stunning dog, even as a senior citizen. 

Sending hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW, I can't imagine how your son must feel. Saxon has been there his entire life. They must be brothers.

My daughter was the same with our first golden Shammy. She only lived to be 12 though. You were blessed to have Saxon for 14 years.

I wrote in your other Saxon thread too.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry to see Saxon go and I feel bad for your loss. He was such a handsome elderly statesman. Bless you and be well.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry. He was a dapper looking gent, even in his senior age. Godspeed sweet boy. And many warm thoughts and hugs to you and your family.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry to read of your loss. What a handsome and gentle boy he looks to be. Almost 14......what a wonderful life he lived, though any amount of time, is never enough. I am so sorry for the pain your family is feeling. Rest in Peace sweet guy.....you were and are so deeply loved.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Saxon was a beautiful old soul....rest in peace big man. So sorry for your loss


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear of Saxon's passing. Your words show your love for him--he was a very lucky pupper to have you and your family as his......... 

Rest in Peace, Big Guy.

Our condolences to you.

SJ


----------



## Heidi965 (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Saxon. Such a gentle old soul.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

What a handsome fella. I am so sorry for your loss. Sending you and your family hugs across the miles.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. What a beautiful boy Saxon was and how lucky you were to have 14 years together.

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a very handsome gentleman. And 14 years shows that you took very good care of him. He won't forget that.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry that you have to go through this. I feel you pain as we lost our precious Beau 2 weeks ago at age 11. You and your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about Saxon. He was a majestic goodlooking boy. May your memories and the love you shared help you thru this sad time. Hugs for you and your son on him missing his buddy.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm so rsorry that you had to say good bye. Its never easy, but sadly there comes a point in life when it must be done. My heart and prayers go out to you and your family. He was a very stunning boy and I know he'll be waiting at the bridge for that forever togetherness. I as well lit a canlde tonight for Saxon and all the others we all have lost. Today was also my Penny's bridge date.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

So sorry to hear that Saxon has made his way to the bridge. It is so very hard to say goodbye...I hope that the memories of the last 14 years bring you comfort and help to heal the pain you are feeling.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Ann, I'm so very sorry that it was Saxon's time to get his angel wings. He was a lovely fellow and looked wonderful as a senior citizen. If your dates are correct in your post, it appears he was just over fifteen? In any event, he had a long and much loved life. Hoping that your memories help to ease the raw pain.....Godspeed, Saxon, play hard at the Bridge.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. What a beautiful boy he was. How lucky to hvse him to such an age. These decisions are so, so hard, but we do them for the love of our dogs.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

My heart breaks for you and your son.....Sax looks like such a sweetie - I hope you all feel better soon - I know its so hard......

xoxoxox


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Saxon.
God Speed Saxon. 
Run free at the Bridge.
Until you meet your speical people again.

Sending hugs from me and the Ariz crew.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

very sorry for your loss


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. My youngest son was younger than Sparky when we had to put her down. Sparky was 17. She was a Cocker Spaniel. It is very difficult on our children. It killed me when my son told me I killed his dog. Christopher will be 21 soon and he now looks at some of Sparky's photos and he apologizes. I know in my heart I should have given her peace weeks before, but my son just wasn't ready. I will never let this happen again.

My heart goes out to all of you...


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Very beautiful boy. I am very very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Godspeed Saxon - what a handsome guy. I know you will miss him terribly.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Saxon - 14 years is a good age, but the time we have with our furry ones is never ever enough.

I am sure that Saxon has been met by new friends.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Saxon


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

My condolences to you and your family. I'm glad you have the pup to help console you.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was such a beautiful boy. The feelings are so raw and new. I just lost my Tucker on the 29th. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. Play hard at the bridge sweet boy.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Saxon. Fourteen years - what a blessing! 

My prayers will be with your son, every child reacts differently. I lost my 13 year old Great Pyr 18 months ago, my three children each handled it in their own way.

Love the picture of Saxon, he had a gorgeous, huggable face.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Saxon, what a sweet boy!


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

{{Ann and family}} - I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of Saxon, who was very strong and brave until the very end. It was obvious that he was loved very much and now he awaits to be reunited with you on Rainbow Bridge. Peace.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss of Saxon. He sure was a beautiful big boy! Healing thoughts and prayers are heading your way. Rest in peace sweet Saxon.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Saxon


----------



## ladybank (Jan 22, 2008)

sasha's mum said:


> well that time came today, and i had to do the right thing for my big boy, it has totally broken my heart, im sure in time sasha will help me get over it but right now it is all to raw, he made it to the great age of just past 14years, he was a very strong willed young boy, many a time he said we would have him (DONE) but just couldnt bring myself to do it, so we rode the waves and he turned out to be the best, was never overly fussed about being with other dogs but loved people, and this is where it is hard right now, my son Joshua is just 15 and he has spent his whole life with him, dont think its quite sunk in with him yet, he was just the best family pet we could ask for
> Saxon you will live on in my heart for ever along with Freeway, if you meet him you will have big fun together,


 Sasha's mum you are so in my thoughts. I too am having to make the decision to put my lovely Stroma to sleep. He is 14 1/2 years old and my 16 year old son has not been without him. We have tried so hard to keep him but we know that today's collapse was not fair and we have to be strong. so tomorrow at 8.00 we too will be saying goodbye to a gentleman in the dog world. Our love to you


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

So sorry for your loss of Saxon.  You are in our thoughts.


----------



## maxwell06 (May 15, 2008)

sasha's mum said:


> well that time came today, and i had to do the right thing for my big boy, it has totally broken my heart, im sure in time sasha will help me get over it but right now it is all to raw, he made it to the great age of just past 14years, he was a very strong willed young boy, many a time he said we would have him (DONE) but just couldnt bring myself to do it, so we rode the waves and he turned out to be the best, was never overly fussed about being with other dogs but loved people, and this is where it is hard right now, my son Joshua is just 15 and he has spent his whole life with him, dont think its quite sunk in with him yet, he was just the best family pet we could ask for
> Saxon you will live on in my heart for ever along with Freeway, if you meet him you will have big fun together,


 
my thoughts are with you what a lovely boy im sure he will live on in your heart


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

He was a beautiful boy - I know how raw it feels having just lost my Tucker last week. Remember the fun times and all the wonderful memories you have built with such an amazing creature. Play hard at the bridge sweet boy.


----------

